# Saving files to the server from a networked Pc on the server.



## BignMighty (Oct 4, 2015)

Good day Friends, please I need an urgent help. I want files saved on a networked computers to be automatically saved to the server simultaneously,and any alterations done after the files have been saved on the computers (either been deleted) won't reflect or affect the saved files in the server. Please kindly assist me on how to accomplish this. Thanks.


----------



## BignMighty (Oct 4, 2015)

Please your response is needed asap. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, the first time a file is saved it should be copied to the server, but no subsequent saves will result in a copy to the server? And you want us to come up with ideas while having no clue about the operating system(s) running on the networked computers? What would be the usefulness of this?

Sounds to me like a poorly defined school homework assignment.


----------



## BignMighty (Oct 4, 2015)

Actually Windows 7 operating systems are running on the computers, actually I will be installing a new windows server 2008 enterprise and ensure the networked computers are connected to the server and every files saved on each computers will automatically be saved as well on the server in a way that if the files are deleted on the computers it won't affect the files in the server.
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks; that's clearer. You do want all files, including modified ones, to be copied to the server. But do not want files deleted from the server. Right?

There are probably programs that will do that, but it is an area with which I am not familiar.


----------



## BignMighty (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes when files are been saved from the networked computers same files should automatically save on the servers as well, and when such files are either been altered or deleted on the networked computers it won't affect the previously saved files having the same filename on the server. Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, so I was wrong in post # 5. You do not want modified files saved to the server; just new ones.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why do they need to be saved locally? Have you looked into folder redirection? On the server you could use Previous Versions but that doesn't seem like a perfect solution to what you want.

I guess you want some sort of sync program that only copies/syncs new files, there's quite a few sync programs available but it has been years since I've needed to use one so I can't recommend any particular one. You could do with a Robocopy script too but it would have to be scheduled to run continuously which isn't ideal.

I think I'll move this to the server, or configuration or software, section as it's more a server question than network. 

There may be other programs that monitor a folder and make snapshots of files as they change,m that may be the more ideal solution.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I think you may be going about this the wrong way. Is there a definite need to have the files saved on the client machines first, instead of on the server? As Triple6 intimated, you could look at folder redirection which, in simple terms, would mean the likes of the My Documents folder would reside on the server itself. You could also look at implementing Shadow Copying for users to access previous iterations of files, should the need arise.

There have been isolated circumstances whereby I've used Allway Sync for such file synchronisation needs as you've outlined. However, depending upon the number of client workstations you're looking at, this could soon become expensive. A freeware alternative to look at is SyncBack Free; however, that would also require scheduling, and this could be tedious to manage depending upon the number of client workstations.


----------

